# Vendor Forums - OPEN!



## jeff (Oct 3, 2013)

Vendor Forums are finally open and you can find them HERE.

If you have not heard about these, you can read about them HERE.

If you don't want to see posts from the Vendor Forums, you can exclude them in your UserCP. Watch this 2-minute video to see how to do that.
[ytmini]PrmAq_3YFTk[/ytmini]

I'd be happy to hear your comments and suggestions on how to improve the Vendor Forum experience for both vendors and members.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Jeff, sure you know but in case not or if there is a reason. In the blue links bar above I am not seeing Vendor Forums in the "Forums" drop down menu.

Not sure I described it correctly.


----------



## jeff (Oct 3, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Hey Jeff, sure you know but in case not or if there is a reason. In the blue links bar above I am not seeing Vendor Forums in the "Forums" drop down menu.
> 
> Not sure I described it correctly.



Chris, you are correct. The only links are from the big forum menu or the front page. I have not quite decided where to put the links to them yet. I'll probably put them on the jump menu (the thing you are referring to) shortly.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 3, 2013)

jeff said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jeff, sure you know but in case not or if there is a reason. In the blue links bar above I am not seeing Vendor Forums in the "Forums" drop down menu.
> ...



I never use the big forum page as there is really no need to do that.  I also avoid the main page to as there is less information on there that I need and the ugliest pen of the month is displayed.  Everything that is useful is on the jump bar.  Even from that structurally speaking the library link is also hidden in the top and takes people some time to find it and most often overlooked.

If you want everyone to see it then put the links all over the place where they will be seen by all divisions.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2013)

NEVER MIND, I read the above, more carefully!!!

They are "opt out"!




Quick question, Jeff.

Did you decide to make these forums "opt in" or "opt out"?
Thanks!!


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 3, 2013)

YAY!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 4, 2013)

edstreet said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Justturnin said:
> ...





So Ed....still think that about the front page photo?


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 4, 2013)

I love the Vendor Forums but they are washing out the Market Place threads on the front page.  Is it possible to separate the Vendors Forums into a third section below so they are not purging the front page of the latest Classifieds listings?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 4, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> I love the Vendor Forums but they are washing out the Market Place threads on the front page.  Is it possible to separate the Vendors Forums into a third section below so they are not purging the front page of the latest Classifieds listings?




I think the first couple days will see much more than "average" traffic.  

See what you think in about a week.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 4, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Vendor Forums but they are washing out the Market Place threads on the front page. Is it possible to separate the Vendors Forums into a third section below so they are not purging the front page of the latest Classifieds listings?
> ...


I agree....


----------



## jeff (Oct 4, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> I love the Vendor Forums but they are washing out the Market Place threads on the front page.  Is it possible to separate the Vendors Forums into a third section below so they are not purging the front page of the latest Classifieds listings?


I've considered that a new recent threads box for vendor forums might be handy. If the wash out is happening as bad in a few days I could do that. Another option would be to put deals and classifieds in the main box.


----------

